# Braised Venison Shanks



## chilerelleno (Nov 17, 2019)

Still have some odds and ends from last year's deer season hiding in the depths of one of our freezers.
Wife said, "You've some shanks."...  Enough said.

*Braised Venison Shanks*

2 Venison shanks
1 large onion, sliced
8 cloves garlic
1c each chopped, celery, parsnips and baby carrots
4oz dried Porcini mushrooms, rehydrated
2c Cabernet Sauvignon
6c low sodium Beef stock
EVOO
Sea salt, cracked peppercorns, rosemary, thyme and bay leaves

Preheat oven or smoker to 250°-275°

Season the shanks with plenty of sea salt/ cracked pepper
In a large CI dutch oven thoroughly brown the shanks with some EVOO
Remove shanks and caramelize onion slices, when onions are almost done add garlic to get a hint of color
Deglaze pan with wine, scrape the pan well and let the wine reduce by half
Add shanks back, add veggies, shrooms and 4c of the beef stock, add herbs and spices
Bring to a simmer and cover, place in oven or smoker for 4-5 hours
Check the level of the braising liquid at halfway, top off with remaining stock (stock should be very hot when added)

Serve with Mashed Taters


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 17, 2019)

Looks delicious Chili. I don’t think I’ve ever eaten shanks of any kind. Love the addition of parsnips.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 17, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Looks delicious Chili. I don’t think I’ve ever eaten shanks of any kind. Love the addition of parsnips.


Thanks,
yeah the parsnips were in lieu of taters, I figure since I'm serving with mashed taters, lets do another veggie.
I may do Mashed Parsnips instead of mashed taters next time.
And I'm going to try adding the veggies, except for the onions/garlic, at the halfway point next time.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 17, 2019)

Ya know, while I'm thinking about it, I may try to switch hit several other veggies on shanks, pot roasts and such.
Try me some whole shallots, elephant garlic, turnips, radishes, rutabaga and substitute Leeks for onions late in the cook.


----------



## tropics (Nov 18, 2019)

John That looks yummy.
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 18, 2019)

Another home run from the house of Relleno!! Looks awesome John.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 18, 2019)

Looks like a great recipe and meal. Here's a Cheffie trick you might like...JJ

Wash your veggies well. Do your Peeling, Trimming and Cutting. Take all the peels, end trimmings and Half your Herbs and Spices. Tie them in a double layer of Cheese Cloth. Submerge the bag in the Braising Liquid and proceed. Cook for 2 hours.
While this cooks, Saute the cut veggies in some Butter until they just take on some color. Set aside.
Now that 2 hours is  passed, remove and drain the bag of trim, very well, and toss the spent trimmings. Add the cut up Sauteed veg and the remaining Herbs and Spices. Finish the cook.
This trick builds Layers of Flavor. The sauteed veggies lose their Raw Flavor and the browned edges add a touch of sweetness and color.  So many recipes have you Toss everything in from the start. The finished product is typically Flat with a distinctly Raw, Grassy,  vegetal flavor.
Not in My House!...JJ


----------



## xray (Nov 18, 2019)

Nom Nom Nom, looks delicious John! 

I could go for some of that!

Like!


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 18, 2019)

tropics said:


> John That looks yummy.
> Richie


Thanks Richie,
it was definitely tasty, and very hearty.


gmc2003 said:


> Another home run from the house of Relleno!! Looks awesome John.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Bro, very kind.


----------



## smokinbarrles (Nov 18, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Thanks Richie,
> it was definitely tasty, and very hearty.
> Thanks Bro, very kind.



Looks Awesome, gonna try this one. I have an abundance of shanks in the freezer.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2019)

OMG that looks Awesome!!
You sure can Cook, "Chile John".
Awesome!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 18, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Looks like a great recipe and meal. Here's a Cheffie trick you might like...JJ
> 
> Wash your veggies well. Do your Peeling, Trimming and Cutting. Take all the peels, end trimmings and Half your Herbs and Spices. Tie them in a double layer of Cheese Cloth. Submerge the bag in the Braising Liquid and proceed. Cook for 2 hours.
> While this cooks, Saute the cut veggies in some Butter until they just take on some color. Set aside.
> ...


That sounds good JJ, I will try that next time.
I've done that for soups/stocks but never braised roasts/shanks.
I also include the pliable skin off onions in such, great flavor.

What I have been doing since March is grilling all my pot roast veggies, just slipped my mind to do it with the shanks.
I'd think very similar results to sauteing.

Thanks again!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 18, 2019)

Grill, Saute, Roast, anything that brings out the flavor of the Veg works. I do the same for Soup, Stock, Braised and Stewed dishes...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 18, 2019)

Nice looking meal the Chili.

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 18, 2019)

Simply amazing stuff. Never thought about deer shanks.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 18, 2019)

Looks fantastic...
I think when I do this year's shanks, Gonna do a copycat.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 18, 2019)

xray said:


> Nom Nom Nom, looks delicious John!
> 
> I could go for some of that!
> 
> Like!


 Appreciate it Joe.


smokinbarrles said:


> Looks Awesome, gonna try this one. I have an abundance of shanks in the freezer.


Thanks Man,
definitely try it.


Bearcarver said:


> OMG that looks Awesome!!
> You sure can Cook, "Chile John".
> Awesome!!
> Like.
> ...


Thank you "Bear John", appreciate it.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 18, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Still have some odds and ends from last year's deer season hiding in the depths of one of our freezers.
> Wife said, "You've some shanks."...  Enough said.
> 
> *Braised Venison Shanks*
> ...


Man that looks fantastic!
I honestly have to say that I think the deer shank may have become my favorite part of the deer ever since I started braising them years ago 

I can't believe people throw them away.  If they would have had this dish they would never toss out a deer shank.  At the end of my  hunting trip in Oct I saw a guy who shot an Elk and he threw out the shanks   I so wish I could have caught him and had him toss them in my cooler instead of the trash .

Great dish.  I think I'm making deboned braised venison shanks for early Thanksgiving dinner on my fathers side of the family next weekend :)


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 18, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice looking meal the Chili.
> 
> Warren


Thank you Warren.


Hawging It said:


> Simply amazing stuff. Never thought about deer shanks.


Thanks Hawg,
and to think I used to give the shanks away.


Winterrider said:


> Looks fantastic...
> I think when I do this year's shanks, Gonna do a copycat.


Thanks... Do it!


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 19, 2019)

tallbm said:


> Man that looks fantastic!
> I honestly have to say that I think the deer shank may have become my favorite part of the deer ever since I started braising them years ago
> 
> I can't believe people throw them away.  If they would have had this dish they would never toss out a deer shank.  At the end of my  hunting trip in Oct I saw a guy who shot an Elk and he threw out the shanks   I so wish I could have caught him and had him toss them in my cooler instead of the trash .
> ...


Thanks appreciate the compliments and Like.
I'm 100% in your camp, and can't believe I used to give these away.


----------

